# Some of my favourite shots :)



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

So heres some random shots that i love, most of them are of fish, some are of my bird and bearded dragon. enjoy!

Pictures by Bubbagump_59 - Photobucket


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the red turq is doing good


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

the red turq is doing great! its now settled in nicely and eating like a pig! thanks for the great discus


----------

